# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Hỏi về chuyển đổi định dạng .nc sang .tap để chạy Mach3

## Hoang Phuong

Chào các bác, e ít xài phần mềm NC nên khi xuất trên JD paint ra đuôi nc thì vào mach3 load không chạy đc, chỉ e cách chuyển file sang định dạng tap để chạy mach3 với ạ, tìm trên google mà hoài k thấy  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là Mach3 chạy G-Code. Nên file nào chứa nội dung G-Code tương thích là chạy.
Cái đuôi tap, cnc, nc v.v... không có ảnh hưởng gì.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> Cơ bản là Mach3 chạy G-Code. Nên file nào chứa nội dung G-Code tương thích là chạy.
> Cái đuôi tap, cnc, nc v.v... không có ảnh hưởng gì.


thế mà mach3 máy e load nó k đc bác ah, chỉ đuôi g-code .tap mới đc

----------


## CKD

Cứ chọn all file là load thôi... vấn đề gì đâu ạ

----------


## vusvus

e thường chuyển .tap sang nc bằng cách...rename, khi làm nhiều thì e sửa post processor luôn cho nó tự xử

----------


## CKD

Mà rename làm gì.. khi mà mở trực tiếp được nhể?
Chỉnh post trừ khi.. muốn đổi cấu trúc code. Chứ chỉ đổi extiension thì phí công sức quá.

----------


## EHNHOC86

> Chào các bác, e ít xài phần mềm NC nên khi xuất trên JD paint ra đuôi nc thì vào mach3 load không chạy đc, chỉ e cách chuyển file sang định dạng tap để chạy mach3 với ạ, tìm trên google mà hoài k thấy


bạn có thể dùng test documone mở file tap  save as... thêm (.nc ) vào sau đuôi rename  là ok . ví dụ 1pp.nc , 2bt.nc ,............

----------

